# need the right shopping cart..



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys, im looking for a shopping cart thats editable and has a guest check out option, I want to intergrate it into my website.
I've designed websites in the past but not an e-commerce site. Also im not sure but do i have to design the actual check out pages.. adress, billing, ect ?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Virtumart and Prestashop are two that I have worked with. Both powerful, virtumart is much more so and open source with lots of resources available.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Which CMS you have ?? is this custom html site ?


----------



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mikel, I will definitley look into those as soon as i figure out all this CMS stuff..i guess im behind in the times with dreamweaver.


----------



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey printing ray, so i guess im oldschool designing with dreamweaver, so whats a good CMS and how much of a learnig curve is there? And can i possibly upload my dreamweaver files to the CMS? My site is based on the rebel8 site and i'd like to keep the look. So is that possible with CMS? Thanks , I appreciate the help!


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Nah. Just different. Dreamweaver is still extremely capable. And can be used to develop elements inside of the management program. Or even used to do pages alongside the cms if your using the cms to manage the store. You could also just use Dreamweaver to do all the pages and link to a prestashop for the commerce part of your site. As for cms systems, Joomla is the one I picked up fairly quickly. It was the best one on my hosting service. It really is just a simple administrative GUI for hosted sites.


----------



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

whats up Mikel, i decided to rethink everything and after some research i decided to learn how to build a site with Joomla. Its always interesting to learn a new way to build a site and so far so good..it pretty straight forward, so we'll see how it goes. how long ago did you start using Joomla?


----------



## Rugby (Oct 14, 2012)

Ive used Prestashop in the past. The latest edition enables your site to be viewed in any browser from pc to smartphone. I have also had a look at opencart. Both are free, have a nice looking default store and both allow you to have a guest checkout. Free modules are a plenty from social media modules to only show price once customer is logged in which could be good if you have a wholesale site or discounted prices only available to select customers.

Dont delete your copy of dreamweaver just yet as some of the files need to be changed to make your site unique like editing the footer to say "copyright your company 2012".

Good luck


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a couple sites running joomla. When I started I installed and played with crud until i learned a lot and thoroughly messed up the installation. Then wiped clean and reinstalled. Once I got the hang of the program and customizing template I downloaded from the open source sites I was good to go. A week or so of tinkering and googling issues I was good to go. It will be frustrating but well worth it.


----------



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks Andy, i'll definitely have a look at Prestashop.


----------



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

I Have been playing with Joomla for a couple of days and its going good..lots of help and info out there, it seems that if you get stuck, theres always someone with an answer for your problem.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

rayrnyc said:


> I Have been playing with Joomla for a couple of days and its going good..lots of help and info out there, it seems that if you get stuck, theres always someone with an answer for your problem.


What is the ecommerce capability of Joomla? I don't see any shopping cart with Joomla. Is it an add in module?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes. Virtumart is one of the best of them and well supported.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Hegemone said:


> Yes. Virtumart is one of the best of them and well supported.


 Is VirtuMart a part of Joomla? or an add on?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Virtumart is a addon component. Incorporates pretty seamlessly. It has several modules as well that can be used in an almost unlimited fashion.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Hegemone said:


> Virtumart is a addon component. Incorporates pretty seamlessly. It has several modules as well that can be used in an almost unlimited fashion.


 Yes, I searched and now see how it all works. Looks pretty nice. I've been using OpenCart for my sites and to be honest, all the open source solutions seem to be very similar to me. I guess whatever you become proficient with is what works. I find OpenCart to be very intuitive for me, but I'm sure once you feel comfortable with a particular platform, that's the one to use. Joomla/VirtuMart have a little nicer, contempoary look. OpenCart is pretty simple, though they all can be changed with themes and code mods. I wonder if there could be an edge either way once your store gets to a certain volume.


----------

